# Wrap coating problem



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I did myfirst rod, everything went well, it is straight and when I coated the wraps (black) I found a dull gray color in the thread. I did use CP on the wraps. Luckily it was the first guide from the tip top.
I will take it off and re-do it when everything else dries but WHAT HAPPENED. Otherwise it turned out pretty well. I did not try any decorative wrp but used the gold expandable cross wrap at the handle.

JC


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

*How Long....*

How long did you let the color perserve dry?
Also how coats of CP did you use?
What can sometimes happen is that the CP will leave a film behind if the was to much applied.
Just my .02


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

don't use color preserver on black, that will happen every time.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*What Clyde said*

learned that the hard way...


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Actually the rod turned out pretty well I just have to remember about not using CP on the black. Kirkman on rodbuilding.ord explained a lot about what Iwas doing wrong. That is quite a site. I joined it yesterday.
Between P&S and Rodbuilding.org I will be spending a lot mor time on the computer.


----------

